# В какой позе лучше спать?



## АлександрМ (4 Авг 2009)

Раньше спал на животе с терапевтической подушкой под грудью (так уж привык), а теперь говорят, что шею выворачиваю и лучше на боку.
Хотя у меня грыжа поястницы, но шея беспокоит больше.


----------



## nuwa (4 Авг 2009)

Загляните в эти рекомендации доктора Ступина https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1372.html

Этот вопрос уже обсуждался. И Вы найдёте всю информацию по теме на чём и как спать при заболеваниях позвоночника. Кстати, там же можно задать интересующие Вас вопросы.


----------

